# Dry January



## korn1 (2/1/16)

Who is in? I will start on Monday 

No alcohol for a month .

Just so Mr Liver can go on Vacation


----------



## blujeenz (2/1/16)

korn1 said:


> Who is in? I will start on Monday
> 
> No alcohol for a month .
> 
> Just so Mr Liver can go on Vacation


I can do that, count me in, Ive been dry since '88.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (2/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> I can do that, count me in, Ive been dry since '88.



Recovering or just stopped for another reason?


----------



## blujeenz (2/1/16)

korn1 said:


> Recovering or just stopped for another reason?


I just stopped when my son was born, the whole alcohol concept sort of dawned on me when I strapped him in the baby seat at the back.
I found that alcohol didnt improve my drivings skills to any degree, when trying to negotiate roadblocks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (2/1/16)

I'm with you  

More money for e juice !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Wyvern (2/1/16)

This will go nicely with my new swimming routine - I am going to swim 10 laps a day - for now I will start with 5 in the morning and 5 at night - yes I am that swim unfit, I can take the dogs for a 3km walk up and down hills daily, but swimming utilises a whole new set of muscles. ( I can tell you that I can feel the 6 laps I did this evening when pushing myself). I will have my last strawberry beer for the summer tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korn1 (2/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> This will go nicely with my new swimming routine - I am going to swim 10 laps a day - for now I will start with 5 in the morning and 5 at night - yes I am that swim unfit, I can take the dogs for a 3km walk up and down hills daily, but swimming utilises a whole new set of muscles. ( I can tell you that I can feel the 6 laps I did this evening when pushing myself). I will have my last strawberry beer for the summer tomorrow.


----------



## Wyvern (2/1/16)

LOL That size I think I could manage 10 with  I will be swimming 15 laps in the morning and evening by the end of the week.


----------



## johan (2/1/16)

Unfortunately I can't join you guys on this noble abstinence, my liver won't survive a day without, let alone a month .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (2/1/16)

I recently started drinking again after an almost 4 year break. I have discovered that the liver is much like a chamois, it need to be kept damp, not dried out. It's going to be a long road to dinking-fit again. What shocked me most is the prices of alcohol! Hard to find a decent bottle of Scotch for under R1k. With my new role I will have to drink to survive my boss

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/1/16)

johan said:


> Unfortunately I can't join you guys on this noble abstinence, my liver won't survive a day without, let alone a month .


As long as I live in JHB and have to deal with taxi's on the roads... I will need a drink or ten on the weekends.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (3/1/16)

I will aim to drink less. Half a bottle of scotch per sitting is getting rather expensive. 

I have found that if I drink 3 to 5 drinks I get a terrible hangover headache. 
If I have more I effectively skip the hangover headache. I don't quite understand it but that's how it works for me.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (3/1/16)

P.S. I have my liver tested yearly and it's in tip top condition and I do drink excessively.


----------



## Nimatek (3/1/16)

But what is a meal without a glass of red wine ?!?!?!?!?!?!

Fine, I'll stop at a glass instead of a bottle of red. Hey it's something ok


----------



## Viper_SA (3/1/16)

@Christos I have to ask. The new profile pic, is that a Tarantula or African Huntsman?


----------



## Christos (3/1/16)

Viper_SA said:


> @Christos I have to ask. The new profile pic, is that a Tarantula or African Huntsman?


I have no idea what it is. Thing was bloody huge but it was dead. I'll research and let you know what it is. Thank you for giving me some spider names to look up.


----------



## Christos (3/1/16)

Christos said:


> I have no idea what it is. Thing was bloody huge but it was dead. I'll research and let you know what it is. Thank you for giving me some spider names to look up.


Sent you a whatsapp message with photos instead.


----------



## Viper_SA (3/1/16)

Looks like an African Huntsman to me. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huntsman_spider





Sorry for the temporary hijacking of the thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

